

Ask HN:  Can a Room Be Found For Under $700 Near Mountain View? - BrentRitterbeck

I fly out to Mountain View for an interview on Wednesday (interview is on Thursday).  I have been researching housing options in the area, and prices are all over the place.  The company I am interviewing with is a startup.  If I end up out in Mountain View, it's to spend the majority of my time helping to build this company.  I pretty much only need a place to keep my essentials and to sleep.  Would I realistically be able to find a room (not a full apartment) somewhere near Mountain View for under $700/month?
======
rachelbythebay
Yes. <http://www.housingmaps.com/>

~~~
anrios
This is the first time I have seen this site. <http://www.padmapper.com> has
had to remove all craigslists postings. I wander if
<http://www.housingmaps.com> will be required to do the same.

